# If you could have one gun, one platform, and one caliber, what would it be ?



## velo99

Mine would be a Ruger SP 101 357 MAG 4 in barrel, stainless. Went with a revolver because this would be the only gun I could have. The SP is still concealable with a five shot capacity. Double action so a speed loader or strip for quick reload is an option.


----------



## chessail77

DPMS...AR 10....7.62x51


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Self Propelled Howitzer..... M109A6 Paladin .... 155 MM

its a little bulky but for the run of the mill self defense situation its awesome and it really has the ability to reach out and touch someone.


----------



## chessail77

But the Paladin is only good out to about 300 yds......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

chessail77 said:


> But the Paladin is only good out to about 300 yds......


the maximum effective range is 11 miles.... but heck, even 300 yards is fine.... any more than i would need to start looking for some real firepower


----------



## FNISHR

Seriously, I'd have to meditate on the subject. I bought each of my pistols because I wanted them, and I like them all. If I could only have one, I guess it would be 9mm, and the platform would either be a G17 or a P226.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

HK45 fullsize. Larry Vickers and Ken Hackathorne designed em and they made it to be "bomb proof" as they described it.


----------



## chessail77

"Have gun....will travel"


----------



## berettabone

Beretta 96 .40 cal.


----------



## TurboHonda

If I had to get rid of everything and only keep 1 gun, it would by my S&W, model 19, 4", 357 mag.


----------



## hideit

if a handgun glock or 92fs in 9mm
but
for one
a rifle - ar15
our military personnel can only have one and that is it - defending our country for 50 years
many wars - many situations - been defending their lives for a long time


----------



## dondavis3

Sig Sauer P226 for me










They just keep on working.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

I've owned almost everything at 1 time or another. 15 years straight of buying and selling the gun I lost interest in, to pay for the next purchase.

Even owned a $3k and a $2.2k 1911 before. About 3 years ago, I caught the Beretta bug and slowly sold off some stuff to pay for more Berettas.

Now, at age 40... after losing tons of $'s over the years in these endeavors... The vast majority of what I have are Berettas. Fav platform by far...


----------



## Stonge1812

My Beretta PX4 storm in 45 is a treat to use, I guess for a 'one' stop platform, it's that pistol, chambered for the ubiquitous 9mm round. It will never let you down, and is so easy to shoot accurately.

Safe shooting, all.


----------



## Bisley

I guess it would be either my S&W Model 66 in .357 magnum, or the GP-100 - not because either is my favorite, but because they will shoot a variety of ammo, they have no mag or recoil springs to wear out, and they are accurate and powerful. This is what I would have if I had no real interest in guns, but needed someting for self defense that I would just put in my underwear drawer and forget - that's the only situation I can imagine in which I would have only one gun.


----------



## AntzMa

Ruger Sr9c ... I've put hundreds of rounds through mine and never had any problems with it.


----------



## Yankee Station

Ruger SR9c , Shield and Nano have good reports on reliability.


----------



## Highhawk1948

My 1967 Ruger Blackhawk .357.


----------



## Mika

Definately my glock 9mm


----------



## Jgoertz

Kimber Ultra CDP Crimson Trace 3"


----------



## bootlegpilot

Im very happy with my Walther PPQ. I have 2. 1
in 9mm and 1in 40 S&W.


----------



## jaeatax

I agree, you pull the trigger and it goes bang....no worries and it's powerful.


----------



## SMann

Handgun - Glock 19
Long Gun - Colt M4


----------



## SigsT7

Like to say Glock 19...
BUT....
the only handgun I own right now is a Sig P220 Compact SAS.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*You excluded too many brands,,,*

CZ comes to mind very quickly,,,
The CZ-75B is quite possibly as fine a 9mm as was ever built.

Aarond

.


----------



## Ricky59

Kahr PM9 is my primary carry ...
9mm ammo is affordable to shoot a lot of..
good practice helps with good shot placement ...


----------



## fast20

i would have to say either my beretta m9 or my sw 6904...


----------



## Gabby

TurboHonda said:


> If I had to get rid of everything and only keep 1 gun, it would by my S&W, model 19, 4", 357 mag.


Me too will work with two types of ammo without any problems, so if you can't find one maybe you can find the other, I'm think survival situation here. Not any of the autoloaders I know of can do that. I'd be looking for a rifle chambered the same way like a Henery or Rossi 357, as a companion gun for longer range situations.
If armegedon arrives that's what I'd do.

Gabby


----------



## Todd

1911 in .45 ACP. Yeah, I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## recoilguy

aarondhgraham said:


> CZ comes to mind very quickly,,,
> The CZ-75B is quite possibly as fine a 9mm as was ever built.
> 
> Aarond
> 
> .


Here is someone who knows handguns!!!!
Well at least someone who thinks like me. CZ 75 platform in 9mm real hard to do better then that.
RCG


----------



## prof_fate

38/357 revolver - you can load cheap, if you get lead you can shoot for less than the cost of a 22LR.
You can load hot, very hot, if you want - put holes in engine blocks.
Get a 357 chambered lever rifle and the same applies - it can be a cheap plinker or a deer killing machine out to 100, 125 yards at 2000fps.
Bullets from 100gr to 180gr.


----------



## Ram Rod

Glock


----------



## Holly

Ruger SR9c... I don't know what platform I could categorize that under.


----------



## rex

Todd said:


> 1911 in .45 ACP. Yeah, I'm a traditionalist.


My favorite.But,of the handguns I presently have,I'd pick the USP45 fullsize and maybe change it to Super.If I could pick anything,a Blackhawk in 45 Colt.Just like the performance spread of 38/357,wimpy loads but the top end is above a 44mag.

Gabby,there are autos that can do this but the heavier loads are not common like 38/357,44sp/mag.The 45acp has a few choices but reloading is almost necessity.The 45 Super is up around 45+P/+p+.I'm having brainfade but I think the 460 Roland is the big boy.You can convert an acp with basically a barrel and spring change,enjoy the powderpuff acp and up rounds,but if you need a little testosterone throw in a Roland.They are a handful and perform up around the 44mag.They can be a little hard on the gun though.Just for info,many people don't know about these rounds since they came out of "wildcat" status and went to production.


----------



## hideit

what is a 45 super?
there is no cartridge labeled as such


----------



## brokenback

Les Baer 1911 Premier II 45ACP with a lot of magazines.


----------



## Bisley

hideit said:


> what is a 45 super?
> there is no cartridge labeled as such


It's a more or less 'custom' cartridge based on the .45 ACP. You can buy the heavier walled brass and load your own, but you also need a barrel in your pistol that is designed for it, because the case head is not supported well enough in a standard pistol chambered for .45 ACP. Buffalo Bore manufactures .45 Super ammo, and the pistols are available by special order from a few manufacturers.

Personally, I'd rather go with a 10mm. If standard loads don't do it for you, you can order a stronger recoil spring and shoot some hot, heavy loads that would be comparable to .45 Super. The Glock G20 was purpose-built for the 10mm, and a 22 lb. Wolfe recoil spring will upgrade it for the hottest Buffalo Bore cartridges, as long as they have jacketed bullets.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Ruger GP-100, SS with a 6" barrel, in .357 Mag. will kill anything from small game to large game in North America. This caliber will allow the shooter to load up or down, depending on the need. Also, it offers the .38 Special ability, which has extreme accuracy for plinking or small game. The action is reliable, it's easily cleaned and is simple in its' function. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## rex

hideit said:


> what is a 45 super?
> there is no cartridge labeled as such


Bisley summed it up well.It's about the next level above +P+ and about the equivolent of the old 451 Detonics.The old 45 Win Mag is the next step up I believe.The Super is one of the easier conversions,when you get above that you need to offset high slide speed.The compensators are great for taming recoil but the added weight helps a great deal in slowing the reciprocating mass,along with springs.1911s are nice because a square bottom firing pin stop can be used and prevent getting real heavy on the recoil spring.

Even though most of these are available to buy,I still consider then more in the wildcat arena.I would normally go to a revolver for serious power but since I like the USP the Super would be the extra power if I needed it.I have 12 rounds at factory 44mag power levels to provide food and just swap a mag back to normal SD 45s with no respringing of the gun.I'd prefer the 45 Colt but if you get in the SHTF/appocolypse scenario you're at a tactical disadvantage with a revolver.


----------



## hideit

after doing some research the 10mm has the highest muzzle energy of any semi auto pistol, with one exception - 
that would be the desert eagle in 50AE
too bad the industry didn't provide a lower E level cartridge so the law enforcement wouldn't go to the .40



Bisley said:


> It's a more or less 'custom' cartridge based on the .45 ACP. You can buy the heavier walled brass and load your own, but you also need a barrel in your pistol that is designed for it, because the case head is not supported well enough in a standard pistol chambered for .45 ACP. Buffalo Bore manufactures .45 Super ammo, and the pistols are available by special order from a few manufacturers.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather go with a 10mm. If standard loads don't do it for you, you can order a stronger recoil spring and shoot some hot, heavy loads that would be comparable to .45 Super. The Glock G20 was purpose-built for the 10mm, and a 22 lb. Wolfe recoil spring will upgrade it for the hottest Buffalo Bore cartridges, as long as they have jacketed bullets.


----------



## rex

The 10 is a good round which puts the 10/40 in the 38/357 and 44SP/44mag catagory.Although the 45acp/Rowland conversion requires physical changes,the Roland is a serious hurt on the wrist and the target comparatively speaking.Yeah,you don't just buy ammo at the local gunshop,but the same is truer about serious 45Colt.I believe if you want more you need to re=evaluate your caliber choice,but limited to one gun,there's more to be had if you roll hour own and much gooder performance.Good pick though.Make a 45 Colt into a 5 shot on a Blackhawk,the 10 is a wimp and you'll know on the first round.It can equal the Cassul if you can handle it.Linebaugh started it I believe and Bowen followed.If you want to test for carple tunnel,try the next punchout on a Blackhawk 475 Linebaugh,drops a charging Cape Buffalo-3rd nastiest critter on earth.You will have carple tunnel after a box of those.Serious 45 Colts hurt,real easy to induce a flinch.


----------



## ksblazer

Todd said:


> 1911 in .45 ACP. Yeah, I'm a traditionalist.


Me too.

But I didn't start out that way.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Ruger GP100 .357 Mag.


----------



## Pukindog12

S&W 686 6" bbl.


----------



## papahawk

My three screw Blackhawk .357/9mm conv.


----------



## niadhf

I'm thinking H&K MP10 in 10mm.


----------



## LePetomane

S&w 686.


----------



## celticpiping

I had set out to buy a S&W 686 6", but found them juuust a bit too much $(worth every penny too)

So, I'll say the only pistol I've owned: Sig Sauer P250 .40 Full Frame(just got it)


----------



## hideit

so far:
16 different handguns in 9mm
8 different handguns in 357
4 different handguns in 45acp
3 different handguns in 40
1 handgun in 10mm

10 revolvers
24 semi auto pistols

9 for ruger
5 for beretta
4 for glock
3 for sig
3 for S&W
2 for HK
1 for kimber
1 for walther
1 for CZ
1 for kahr
2 for 1911 style


----------



## rolandrock

Handgun? 1911
Long gun? 12 gague shotgun. With the appropriate shell, you can be effective against anything that flies, walks or crawls on the north american continent.


----------



## silver03gt

I don't have a handgun yet. After Christmas I am going to start shooting and see what I like best. Right now just off reviews, I really like the Springfield XDs.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I think there is only one answer here man for handguns at least. 

If only for the reason of spare parts and accessories being everywhere should SHTF. I don't know if it would be 9 or 40 but I don't even need to say what brand im talking about.


----------



## hideit

jakeleinen1 said:


> I think there is only one answer here man for handguns at least.
> 
> If only for the reason of spare parts and accessories being everywhere should SHTF. I don't know if it would be 9 or 40 but I don't even need to say what brand im talking about.


taking your line of thought it would HAVE to be a 9mm - lots of ammo around in that cal. A LOT more than 40! almost all armies of the world use 9mm and most police departments


----------



## Scott9mm

Back when I had only one gun it was a Remington 870 20 Ga pump shotgun, the youth deer model with 18 inch rifled barrel and real sights. I added a magazine extender so it can hold six 3 inch shells plus one in the chamber. Obviously this was not for concealed carry. But for general purpose home defense it was just about right, IMO. The 20 Ga youth-model decision was a tradeoff to make it more user-friendly for the wife ... just in case. Ammo, parts, and accessories are much more plentiful in 12 Ga.


----------



## grey-wolf

Browning buckmark .22, in my opinion the do it all caliber.


----------



## barstoolguru

grey-wolf said:


> Browning buckmark .22, in my opinion the do it all caliber.


The buckmark is a great gun but I have to go with the old settlers of the day and there choice was a shotgun. Basically a shot gun can do almost anything


----------



## JMessmer

Cz-75 without a second thought.


----------



## bowserb

I carry a full size SA XDM45 w/ 13+1, but if I have only one, it has to be a Colt 1911. One long gun? M-21 sniper version of the M14.


----------



## papahawk

870 12 Ga. Great personal protection and you can hunt anything you want with the proper shells


----------



## 60DRB

M-1 Garand in 30-06. Excellent close and long range performance. Won't break when used as a club if you need to butt-stroke.


----------



## ler1

As you are aware, this is an Extremely difficult question; but, since you ask, my choice is a Ruger Security Six with a 6" barrel. The gun is solid, dependable, accurate and a joy to shot.


----------



## mongoman

Beretta cx4 storm 9mm carbine ftw


----------



## Vintage Racer

Colt 1911 .45 ACP


----------



## bowserb

Vintage Racer said:


> Colt 1911 .45 ACP


If Obama and the Wicked Witch of the West get their way, that may be the best any of us can have: a 1911 with a 7 round magazine...registered of course, for convenience at confiscation time.


----------



## Vintage Racer

bowserb said:


> a 1911 with a 7 round magazine...registered of course, for convenience at confiscation time.


Neither GA or TX guys will ever give up our 1911's. The guys to the north have already given up their 2A rights.


----------



## shaolin

It is a toss up between my Kimber CDP 2 .45acp or my Sig P228 9mm


----------



## FrankBrady

Only one gun? Ruger 10/22.


----------



## RustyNut

dondavis3 said:


> Sig Sauer P226 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just keep on working.
> 
> :smt1099


That is one fine looking pistol.


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you Rusty - as you can see from the wear marks - it's been carried a lot.

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45

My GP100 has been with me since around 1983. It is one fine weapon, but if I was to have just one instrument, it would be my Benelli M1.


----------



## Kansan007

Tough call but probably CZ 75 P-01 Tactical in 9mm


----------



## tdiinva

Pistol: 1911 because I have been shooting it the longest.
Rifle: 243 bolt gun because you can shoot anything from varmint to white tale with it. (Mine is a Winchester Model 70)


----------



## RegasAZ

Pistol: My Beretta 92FS - 9mm UPDATE:Recently acquired a PARA 14-45 that has bumped my Beretta out of 1st place.
Rifle: My M1 Carbine - 30 cal.


----------



## spaceba

357 sig The Pennsylvania State Police just switched to this and for good reason


----------



## Pistol Pete

It would be a .357 Mag, 686 with a 4 or 6" bbl. I could make do with a Model 19.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

Glock 23 .40S&W. I have a LW 40-9mm conversion barrel and a Ciener .22LR kit for the 23 and if I could only own one handgun it would be my 23. 

Paul


----------



## Lateck

Another Ruger GP-100, .357 mag, lover.
If it was "only" one.... :smt083

Lateck,


----------



## berettatoter

My Beretta 92FS and around 10,000 rounds of 115 grain JHP, brass cased.


----------



## Cait43

Fully armed Black Hawk chopper....... I already have a holster for it........ :goofy:


----------



## Donn

Colt 1911 Series 70 MkIV 45acp.


----------



## berettatoter

Cait43 said:


> Fully armed Black Hawk chopper....... I already have a holster for it........ :goofy:


Lol! That was a good one!:smt033


----------



## Pistol Pete

If only one it would have to be a 4" or 6" L frame Smith. Could get by with a Model 29.


----------



## Smitty79

Glock 23. Most versatile hand gun on the planet.


----------



## desertman

That's a tough one! But overall I'd have to say my Kahr MK40, all stainless steel construction, the extra weight helps absorb recoil, large caliber, no external safeties, small flat size makes it easy to conceal unless you are stark naked. Otherwise, I'd probably go with a 1911 in particular my Detonics "Combat Master" .45 ACP all stainless no "mim" parts, can be completely dis-assembled with a minimum of tools or none, most parts are interchangeable with other 1911's, and the shortened grip frame makes it easier to conceal, especially with the addition of "slim" grip panels. On the revolver side I'd go with the S&W Model 640 .357 J-Frame all stainless, easy to conceal and shoot with .38 specials, .357 is another matter! But if needed the gun will handle it, maybe not the shooter! The smallest gun in the largest caliber that you can handle are my top priorities, I like the extra weight that all steel construction provides in these small handguns, they are easier to control and practice with, and their robust construction insures that they won't wear out that quickly. The concealability factor is also paramount if you can only have one gun, you're going to end up wanting or needing to carry it, under all kinds of weather conditions and it's pretty difficult to conceal a full size or intermediate size handgun under a T-Shirt or in ones pocket during the summer, especially where I am in the Southwest. Fortunately, at least for now we are not limited to one gun, although it may come to that, or no gun, at least not legally if certain politicians get their way. WE MUST NEVER LET THAT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Scrappy

If I could choose only one gun it would be a Glock 19, even though its not my favorite


----------



## smitty901

Only one.
It would be a Ruger SP101 357 flexible, so many rounds it can take, reliable last a few life times. Suitable for CC self defense or hunting


----------



## sixguns

I don't know about you all but this is just about the same question I seem to be asking myself these days, since I have a limited budget, I assume like most everybody...it was certainly how I approached my defensive needs originally, back when I was a poor youngster... you kinda need to commit to 1 caliber and 1 gun, until you can get a back up for that caliber. It's only after that investment that you can broaden your collection. At this point, I've selected 3 calibers, and have depth in those capacities. If I win the lottery, i'll add a 4th caliber, probably .45. All this said, I would have to agree with the gentleman's point, that it would have to do everything, and my primary need is a ccw piece for always-carry. If shtf wrol, ccw will likely continue to be the primary need. In all other circumstances, I can probably expect to obtain the required firearm for the purpose at hand (hunting, unusual self-defense needs like handicapped or for the wife, target, ...) So, my choice is a Ruger LCP. Small enough to be there, big enough to care. Of course, the question presumes that the ammunition is available. :anim_lol: Handgunner's Prayer: May we always have multiple options available to us all.....


----------



## JakeTheSipper

Smith and Wesson M1917. .45 ACP revolver. I have the identical Colt version, although I hear the Smiths are slightly better. It'll take any hand load I can make and is built like a bank vault. It's more accurate than any of my revolvers save for my 8 3/8 inch Smith 29 and Python. Even if you buffaloed a ne'er do well with it he'd be singing with the choir invisible.


----------



## MattJC

agreed 100%! this is a reliable and accurate platform with superb ergonomics! CZ75B is a TOP pistol. only disadvantage is weight.


----------



## Bobv

Yes! the CZ line-up and my 5.7 for scatter power, I am suprised shipwreck didn't mention his PS-90


----------



## MattJC

I would take a Glock 17. Its light weight, fires the most popular cartridge around, is almost indestructible, less likely to rust due to polymer frame and tenifer finish on metal parts, has good sight radius for accuracy, etc, etc, etc. if its going to be your one and only handgun that HAS to last this is a choice that cant let you down in my opinion.


----------



## catch

Hand gun Colt Light weight Commander .38 Super, long gun Remington 870 Magnum. One gun period, 12 Gauge.....Thank God this is hypothetical.


----------



## rdstrain49

Without question; 375 H&H


----------



## floridaowner

velo99 said:


> Mine would be a Ruger SP 101 357 MAG 4 in barrel, stainless. Went with a revolver because this would be the only gun I could have. The SP is still concealable with a five shot capacity. Double action so a speed loader or strip for quick reload is an option.


The problem here is that there is no such thing as one gun. I once thought I'd only have one to but it didn't work out that way. I voted other because there is no one answer to the question.


----------



## ejfalvo

I have a variety of Sig P220. Accurate, light recoil, well made. I've had SW, SA and others, the Sig fits best.


----------



## Garyshome

357 wheel gun. About covers all the bases, doesn't need a mag, easy to find reloading stuff for it.


----------



## Pistol Pete

one gun---S&W L Frame in .357 mag.
1 platform-- a producing platform in the Gulf.


----------



## borris

Any 5" 45L.C. Proven Street Stopper & Game Getter . :smt1099


----------



## ArmyCop

As per the way you asked - for me it'd be Smith and Wesson 357 magnum revolver(s).


----------



## RadarContact

Fn Herstal FNX-9. I'm a lefty, and full-ambi guns are sorta rare.

I love my FNX.


----------



## Desertrat

Have to be my Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag, 7.5 inch barrel. Does anything, and everything!


----------



## MaxResponse

Over 30 yrs. of having a 45acp/1911 love affair has seen me looking at a more modern option. I have owned 10mm pistols in the past but I have been itching to get the highest capacity, quality10mm pistol I can afford. The energy/capacity this caliber brings to a potential conflict is winning me over as my carry/home protector.


----------



## HighlandLofts

Ruger SP101in 327 Federal Mag. Three inch barrel, You can shoot the 32 Long, 32 H&R mag or the 327 Federal mag. Small enough to conceal and large enough to shoot a deer for food if needed. One set of dies to reload all the calibers that it can shoot. If bought right around $500 you can resell it for over $800.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

SIG P220 45 ACP or S&W 686 in 357 mag. I'd be comfortable having either. Luckily I don't have to make that choice. I'm sure we could all waste days considering and reconsidering our go-to.


----------



## Kilibreaux

Gee this is a hard one.
Probably the "ideal" handgun is an AR-15 "pistol" in .300 AAC. It's only concealable in the sense it can be placed inside a backpack, but it's certainly powerful, highly accurate, and capable of accepting 100 round drums.
The AR-15 pistol in ANY caliber makes it EASY to hit targets out to 100 meters and even 200 meters and beyond. At close range, even from an 8.5" barrel, the .300 AAC delivers .44 magnum power with supersonic loads. It can also be EASILY suppressed while delivering close to 600 lb-ft of KE with the right weight bullets.

IF however we're talking "classic" handgun profiles then I'd have to consider my S&W M500 4" number one on my list. It's a ONE SHOT STOPPER for sure...it can take any large animal on earth, and it can be easily concealed.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Me? I own a lot of handguns. For the past month I've been carrying a Ruger SP-101 with a 3" barrel, exposed hammer spur, Lutz's action job, and soft black-rubber Hogue Monogrip. Know what? I like it! It conceals very well; the 357 Magnum caliber hits plenty hard; and the piece is utterly reliable. There are three things I don't like about it, though: 

(1) There are only, 'twist top' speedloaders available for it; and, while I don't know about you, I find these things to be too easy to misuse and dump cartridges out all over the ground with. Consequently I carry a pair of six-shot Bianchi, 'Speed Strips' in my front strong-side pocket in order to quickly reload with. 

(2) A good holster for a Ruger SP-101 is very hard to find! I finally got lucky and caught up with Jeff Hays in Colorado Springs. Now I've got a really nice, snap-on/snap-off, basketweave stamped, leather holster for my SP-101 that allows me to conceal it both easily and well. 

(3) The 357 Magnum caliber is 100% adequate; but the SP-101 is still just a 5 shot revolver that I have a few personal reservations about having to face more than one opponent with. 

These things said, I like the SP-101. Mine is very well-made and nice 'n tight. I've often shot it until it was, 'red hot' and too warm to hold in a bare hand. It's never missed a beat! I'm used to carrying much larger pistols; and this little Ruger feels (almost) invisible to me. 

Perhaps my biggest objection to any double-action pistol is that: THEY'RE NOT FOR EVERYBODY! Most people don't shoot a double-action revolver very well; but, for those of us who do (and remain practiced), a DA revolver is a deadly combat sidearm! (Jim Cirillo always made them work!)  

As far as a, 'single platform' goes, there are 357 Magnum lever-action carbines that significantly extend this cartridge's usefulness. A 4" barrel is, probably, an ideal barrel length; but, the SP-101 we have gets carried a lot; my wife often uses it; and, inside 15 yards, we're both quite satisfied with its overall accuracy and performance. Besides, longer shots are what the exposed hammer spur is for! 

(Happily, I've been able to turn my wife into a decent 357 Magnum/double-action pistol shooter! What's her biggest complaint about this gun? She thinks it's too heavy; but, go ahead, show me a woman who's never said that about almost any handgun! They're, ALL, too heavy until AFTER your first armed encounter.) :mrgreen:


----------



## welshdude

W/respect to the fact this wasn't multiple choice question these are my top 5. Any of which would do.
1) Micro Desert Eagle.380
2) Seecamp .380
3) Ruger LCR in .357
4) Kel-Tec P11 9mm
5) CZ-45 .25 acp


----------



## Rugerfan

*Which and why.*



Vintage Racer said:


> Neither GA or TX guys will ever give up our 1911's. The guys to the north have already given up their 2A rights.


I have owned and shot quite a few different firearms over the years to include .22, .223, .243, .25, 30-30, .35, 30-06, .308, 7.62 - all of them, .40, .45 ACP and LC .50 and many others. My father was a gunsmith, I am not. I did learn a little from him before he passed, as well as from many others whom I respect their experience and knowledge. In my personal opinion here is what I would have if I could only have 1 today. Ruger P89.
Reasons:
Built like a tank - will handle any +P load all day long
reliable!!!
Goes boom every time with any ammo fed it. (and this is true of every one I have ever run across)
9mm is the most popular ammo on the planet.
has decent stopping power
can hit center mass at 100yds with it - 80% of the time (cheap ammo)
easy field strip and clean.
17+1 capacity (flush with grip), or 30+1 round mags, any P series mag will fit.

All that said my EDC is a Ruger SR1911 stainless. on my hip everyday

A lot of you have stated a particular firearm, but not stated why, I am interested in hearing *why* you would choose that particular firearm as the question asks. I ask this because I am always trying to learn more. There are people here who know *a lot* more about this than me, I would like to hear from you.

VintageRacer - Texas has some good laws, (lived there for 17 years) but you guys have a long way to go to get to where we are in AZ. Although I have a CCW, none is required for normal everyday carry concealed or not. It is perfectly acceptable to carry in plain view down main street Phoenix, only the snowbirds visiting from other states even give you a second look. With my CCW I can even legally walk into a bar, sit down and order a soda. (No you can't drink while carrying - duh) But this allows me to go to my favorite restaurants and have dinner without sacrificing my right to protect me and my family.

Guess I've rambled on long enough, let;s hear more about WHY you would your choice.

*When seconds count the Police are sometimes days away!* (no disrespect to LEOS, just a fact)


----------



## Charlie111

I would take my Ruger Blackhawk in 357 with an extra 9mm cylinder. I could use 357, 38 Special and 9mm at any time.


----------



## Ratpacker

That should about end this thread..... best answer & choices...^^^THIS.
Way to go .. "CHARLIE."


----------



## GCBHM

Glock 19 preferably Gen 4.


----------



## hillman

One gun - no more - for every purpose. Has to be my Ruger Single-Six, .22LR. My bigger guns/calibers are even further removed from 'universal purpose'.


----------



## EvilTwin

It would be hard for me to respond to your hypothetical question... I would have to know what the hypothetical world looked like before I could choose a weapon.. would I need it for protection?. would I need it to gather food? Would everyone have one gun in this world?
a choice of one gun has to be chosen based on the application of that gun to a need. I don't want to be too anal here.. sorry if it appears that way. IM a retired engineer and you know how that type is.
if everyone had a gun, I would want a big gun
if it is about conceal, I would want a little gun with a big caliber
If I needed it to hunt, I would want a long gun...
Bill aka ET


----------



## tps3443

Well. I am new to handguns, but not rifles or shotguns. 

I own a FNS-40 striker fire W/ night sights. It holds 14 rounds chambered in 40S&W.
And it packs a great punch. I can pop squirrels right out of the trees if you aim steady, and squeeze the trigger nice & slow. To bad that once there hit, there is not much left. 

But I would say, a Savage 17HMR bolt action, bull barrel 2,550 fps and around 1 or 2 inches of bullet drop at 200 yards. You could carry 1,000 rounds in your pocket. These rifles can kill game easily at 400 yards.. If your hunting deer, you must go for the head at these distances. But that makes for easy work because it shoots very flat. In my state you can hunt deer legally with anykind of caliber that goes boom, no matter how big or small.

But, I'd say my FNS 40 is great only gun. But I would change it to the longslide 5" inch barrel for a little bit more power, and accuracy. The standard 4" is sufficient eniugh though.


----------



## EvilTwin

Jgoertz said:


> Kimber Ultra CDP Crimson Trace 3"


my thoughts exactly


----------



## EvilTwin

For me, the hand in the pocket is the only way to go.. 45 ACP


----------



## Darthvader

Glock Gen 4 model 27


----------



## Ratpacker

SIG Sauer P227 ....for sidearm.
SCAR 17s. ... ... .for Battle Rifle

.


----------



## Tremors

Glock 22


----------



## desertman

I don't want to even think about such horrible thoughts.


----------



## PT111Pro

Hummm
I don't have enough information to make a decision. 
What scenario would that be?

A kind of gun ban, that you can have only one gun by law? Well I had even in Germany, the UK and Australia guns (plural). They have a completely and by denunciators and police including night searches in homes, enforced gun ban law. I prefer to be alive on a court of law than politically correct and lawful death in a funeral home.
“Your honor, I didn’t do anything. The robber wants to shoot me and than out of the blue just in the right moment, a Gun came and shoots the robber and than just flew out into the sky”. People don’t shoot people, guns do that – right?
I stay outside the law in this case and commit a felony. Felons go to a court of law. Political correct Marxist gun ban followers are lawful, but travel always to the funeral home in any violent scenario. If I can choose, I take my chances being alive on a court of law.

Other scenarios have to be explained.
In a scenario, like in a civilized world with some robbers and burglars and a functioning LE system I just stay outside the law if they create such a one gun law.
In a Marxist anarchistic scenario I need more than one weapon for sure.
Do I have to hunt for a living? How does the infrastructure look like? Police still in place, or law enforced by militant groups, neighborhood watches and Police controlled by UN-Military forces? UN-Military keeps zones that civilians can’t leave? Stores open, Streets open to travel, Gas Stations open, Electricity on or off…..

I can not even think of having only one weapon. Even in a hypothetical scenario I need to know a scenario to make a decision. The one fits all weapon does not exist, so I have to make an evaluation, a triage, to make a choice on one and one only gun. 
A 22 is good for shooting nice little lunch meat. Shot a squirrel with a 45 or try to shoot a boar with a 22. The one fits all doesn’t exist.

The question is like if you could have only one wrench in your toolbox, which one would you keep?

A scenario please?


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

1911 45


----------



## OKNewshawk

IF I could have only one gun, and it be any gun, then I'd choose the Walther P-38...

As modified for _U.N.C.L.E._:








But in the real world, I'll take the FNS-9c.


----------



## pblanc

Of the handguns I currently own if I had to choose just one and give up the rest it would have to be my Beretta 92FS 9mm, but I would hate to see my model 1911 .45 cal ACP go.

The Beretta makes a fine home defense or truck pistol and 18-20 round Mec Gar magazines loaded with 9mm + P provide a good bit of firepower. But I live in a relatively low-crime area where I do not feel compelled to carry concealed even though I have a permit. 

The Beretta is big and heavy for EDC. If my circumstances were different and I felt the need for concealed carry I would probably go with a polymer frame SFA pistol and I think my choice would be the Sig Sauer P320 but I'm not sure what caliber I would choose.


----------



## 2a

My 7-shot Taurus Tracker DA revolver, stainless steel, model 627 .357 cal. w/6.5" ported barrel... A tack-driving uber-reliable handgun that could be used for hunting and/or self defense... Not to mention plinking w/.38 spl wadcutters... All with a fantastic DA/SA trigger (now that it has been broken in)


----------



## ParkerBoy

Handgun forum........... I assume that you mean a handgun. You didn't specify and my answer would change if you were asking about a long gun choice.

My choice would be a longer barrel .22. Not necessarily a "target" gun, but something I could count on for accuracy. No, certainly not a good CC gun, and not an optimum "stopper" for self defense. Although a few well placed 22lr slugs would certainly damper an aggressors enthusiasm for their attack.

Under powered for big game hunting, it can and HAS been used for that purpose, very effectively. As far as a Make - Model choice, I'd have to give that more consideration. I like everything I own and would not have any of them if I didn't like them.


----------



## Gabby

Already have mine a S&W M19 4" 357, versatile because you can shoot both 38 Special and Magnums interchangeably and can down almost everything with hair in the lower 48 of the 57 states. LOLOLOL
Gabby


----------



## CW

MP5-SD in .40sw...... 

I guess a Sig MPX will work too.....


I can dream.


----------



## Greybeard

My full size S&W M&P 9mm with my PX4 close behind


----------



## ybnorml

Really like how my XDm .40cal with 4.5" barrel shoots....


----------



## Burke

Mine would Be a Springfield XDM full size 40 Cal


----------



## donk123

Sig p226. Good enough for navy seals, damn well good enough for me.


----------



## bg18566

*Politically correct vs real answer*



velo99 said:


> Mine would be a Ruger SP 101 357 MAG 4 in barrel, stainless. Went with a revolver because this would be the only gun I could have. The SP is still concealable with a five shot capacity. Double action so a speed loader or strip for quick reload is an option.


Politically correct answer:

Mine would be my Ruger SP101 3 inch in .357 mag. One of my favorite all around guns and almost always with me. Easy to carry/conceal. I can reload for it. Power levels can go from 125 gr screaming man stoppers down to light target.

Real Answer:

When it gets that oppressive, ammo and reloading components will not be available. My NATO compatible weapons will have to be dug up from where they are stored.
You do know where you will get your ammo at that point right?

If it ever gets to the point that our oppressive government violates the constitution along those lines, and only "allows" us one handgun;
" A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a FREE STATE, ....................


----------



## Shooterdave

XD Mod.2 9mm


----------



## janet0

Beretta 96


----------



## Goldwing

Mine would only have 33 parts. The trigger would come from Ghost. It would hold 15+1. It would be reliable to the point of being boring.......?

GW


----------



## emax123

Glock 17


----------



## Kennydale

Either my first love Ruger SR40C, or for the last 3 months my G17 gen 4


----------



## 1911enhanced

I am loyal to the 1911, but I would say the Cz platform in 9mm. I love my omega and its big target brothers.


----------



## DLYskes1976

right now....... i'd go with my Canik TP9v2 9mm 

it comes with 2 - 18 round mags and i just got 2 - 20 round mags for it... and it shoots any thing i feed it.... even steel cased ammo


----------



## Gabby

TurboHonda said:


> If I had to get rid of everything and only keep 1 gun, it would by my S&W, model 19, 4", 357 mag.


I totally agree, the versatility of the 357 makes it a survival and self defense weapon that is hard to beat, and it eats 38 Spl. and 357 Mag. interchangeably
and so makes it a easy recoiling gun for people who can't handle the full powered magnum and yet you can load it up hot and take on a Black bear, or a deer or if you can get close enough even an elk with a well placed shot.
Wear a coat and it's concealed even in a regular hip holster.
I own the M-19 and won't ever trade or sell it!
R


----------



## Gabby

PT111Pro said:


> Hummm
> I don't have enough information to make a decision.
> What scenario would that be?
> 
> A kind of gun ban, that you can have only one gun by law? Well I had even in Germany, the UK and Australia guns (plural). They have a completely and by denunciators and police including night searches in homes, enforced gun ban law. I prefer to be alive on a court of law than politically correct and lawful death in a funeral home.
> "Your honor, I didn't do anything. The robber wants to shoot me and than out of the blue just in the right moment, a Gun came and shoots the robber and than just flew out into the sky". People don't shoot people, guns do that - right?
> I stay outside the law in this case and commit a felony. Felons go to a court of law. Political correct Marxist gun ban followers are lawful, but travel always to the funeral home in any violent scenario. If I can choose, I take my chances being alive on a court of law.
> 
> Other scenarios have to be explained.
> In a scenario, like in a civilized world with some robbers and burglars and a functioning LE system I just stay outside the law if they create such a one gun law.
> In a Marxist anarchistic scenario I need more than one weapon for sure.
> Do I have to hunt for a living? How does the infrastructure look like? Police still in place, or law enforced by militant groups, neighborhood watches and Police controlled by UN-Military forces? UN-Military keeps zones that civilians can't leave? Stores open, Streets open to travel, Gas Stations open, Electricity on or off&#8230;..
> 
> I can not even think of having only one weapon. Even in a hypothetical scenario I need to know a scenario to make a decision. The one fits all weapon does not exist, so I have to make an evaluation, a triage, to make a choice on one and one only gun.
> A 22 is good for shooting nice little lunch meat. Shot a squirrel with a 45 or try to shoot a boar with a 22. The one fits all doesn't exist.
> 
> The question is like if you could have only one wrench in your toolbox, which one would you keep?
> 
> A scenario please?


Simple question was if you could have only one gun what would it be?
You decide the scenario, or even none!
R


----------



## Cait43

Other


----------



## Tangof

LE 6920 w/e otech. Handgun, CZ 75b w/ Kadet Kit.


----------



## BigAl73

Glock 9mm as I could get the Lone Wolf G9 in the Ar with interchangeable mags. With so many options for the glock pistols, the added ability of LW G9 and the availability of 9mm ammo it make sense. 
Some will tell you that the 9mm for SHTF is nuts. Well we are talking about one manufacturer, one caliber for multiple guns. Weight equals pain. I can carry tons of 9mm where 5.56, 7.62, 223 etc., you are limited by weight and room. The second thing is some will say you cant hunt with 9mm. Bull. I have taken deer with a 22 and the 9mm G9 will be sufficient for deer to small game. It's shot placement and when grew up, I used a single shot and you had to make sure your one shot was up close and counted.
I like the 9mm but own 22's, 300, 30-06, 45, 30-30, 12g, 410, Ar15, AK47, G9 several glocks, CZs, Bersa's, Berretta's and the odd wall hangers and a few collectors. If I could carry them all, I would carry them all, but if I had to choose I think I would have made the right choice.


----------



## Nerostarr

A Glock G43 9mm. I could live with that. With extra mags of course.


----------



## blahfunk

My S&W M&P 9mm Shield. Very accurate. Very concealable. Cheap ammo. Love mine.


----------



## dakota1911

Probably what I carry on the weekends now when I boony bang. A Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Long Colt. Part of the year the first two chambers are loaded with shot shells for snakes and the rest with Ruger/TC Contender only handloads for two and four legged threats.


----------



## LDW1911

Colt Series 70 1911 45ACP


----------



## mustang652

Considering that my primary EDC and night time under the pillow gun is a BT380 from early spring to late fall and year round as my Sunday go to meeting and going to dinner carry, I'd have to choose my 9mm. Due to "happen stance" I have two Bersa 9UCs and 17 of the 13 round mags to go with them (Wish Bersa would introduce a 9mm Carbine). They are very concealable even for OWB carry First, I like the variety of the rounds for the 9mm, from 115 to 147+P grain rounds and the general "non Obama interference" availability. I target with 115 and 124 FMJ and carry a combo load of 147+P and 124 FMJ in my SD mags.


----------



## SigmaBoy

The one I have now, my HK USP V1 9mm.


----------



## Kennydale

G17 of course


----------



## 1911crazy

a 1911a1 norinco 45acp.


----------



## Gruesome

After watching a grizzly bear rape Leonardo DiCaprio in Revenant the other night, I think I need a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in 454 Casull. Two of 'em.


----------



## Shipwreck

After all this time - STILL Beretta!










And, I have one more - I need to take another pic


----------



## Hawk451

Maybe a Medusa M47 by Phillips & Rodgers. If I could find one & afford it...






If anyone else here can find & afford one, I would NOT try any 9x18 Mak.

If it were a TEOTWAWKI scenario & concealment wasn't a big concern: Saiga 12.


----------



## Cait43

Now that I recently purchased one it will the the Rhino .357/.38 revolver.......

Chiappa Firearms


----------



## sivan

How well can you aim?!?
By taking this short 5 minute survey you are helping improve gun education. click the link below, Thank you!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wH...Wc6PiOAgg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=mail_form_link


----------



## RobertS

I don't have the wide and varied experience of others. The guns I've shot:

Colt M16A1. 5.56mm.
M60. 7.62mm.
M45. .45 cal.
Kimber Crimson Carry II. .45 cal.
S&W Shield. 9mm
Sig Sauer P226, .40 cal.
Ruger GP101. .357
Glock 43. 9mm.
Walther PPQ M2. 9mm.
Sig Sauer P938, 9mm.
An unknown .22lr pistol.

Of these, I have the most experience with the Walther, because I own two.


----------



## Cannon

In deciding what I would choose I look at what I would carry vs. what has the most bells & whistles. I want it to be an easy CC IWB 9mm because of cost of ammo and effectiveness of the round. I feel very comfortable with the Taurus PT-111 G2 its a CC double stack and I like the double strike capability,and the fact that with over 1,000rds through the gun no issues with the gun makes it a easy choice for me. Keep in mind the price you pay for your pistol is no guarantee it will perform or last


----------



## insman1132

CZ 2075 Rami in .40 cal. is my choice. Large enough to hurt. Small enough to hide. Very dependable


----------

